# Transalp in nur 5-Tagen ? Suche schöne Tour.



## Zaphod1 (24. Juni 2011)

hallo leute,  

wir, eine gruppe wo jeder schon mindestens eine transalp gefahren ist, suchen diesmal eine nur 5-tägige tour, die trotzdem landschaftlich und trail-mäßig was zu bieten hat. 
irgendwie findet heuer keiner was, daher versuchs ich mal hier. 
ziel sollte überraschender und kreativerweise der gardasee sein 
gefahren wird anfang-mitte august. 

vorschläge liebend gern willkommen, danke !

lg


----------



## Carsten (24. Juni 2011)

wenn nur 5 Tage, warum denn einen Tag mit Rückreise verschwenden?
Bei nur 5 Tagen würde ich auf jeden Fall nen Rundtour planen.

Ansonsten: Trail Transalp Tirol ...ist aber kein Kindergeburtstag
Oder halt die Transalp in Brixen oder am Reschenpass starten
...ab Davos könnts auch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (25. Juni 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Bei nur 5 Tagen würde ich auf jeden Fall nen Rundtour planen.


Sehe ich auch so und vergiss den Gardasee, ich fahre ihn schon Jahre nicht mehr an.
Eine interessante 5 Tagestour ist die Ortlerrunde, mit den Highlight Rabbijoch, Passo Zebru, Stilfser Joch und Madritsch Joch.
Bilder sind in meiner Signatur.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Zaphod1 (25. Juni 2011)

sorry mein fehler, hab mich zu ungenau ausgedrückt.
gottseidank haben wir 5 fahrtage zeit.
hab richtung gardasee nix finden können in der zeit. 
ganz nett könnte vielleicht die Dolomiten Transalp sein ?


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

es ist sehr wohl eine schÃ¶ne Tour in fÃ¼nf Tagen zu machen:

*[FONT="]1.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe: 
[/FONT]* [FONT="] St. Anton â Verwallstausee â Konstanzer HÃ¼tte â SchÃ¶nverwall HÃ¼tte â Scheidseen â [/FONT][URL="https://www.dav-heilbronn.de/cms/heilbronner_huette/heilbronner_huette/"][FONT="]Heilbronner HÃ¼tte[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Verbeilner WinterjÃ¶chle â Verbella Alpe â Kops Speicher [/FONT][FONT="]â [/FONT][FONT="]Zeinisjoch â GaltÃ¼r â Ischgl â Fimbertal ÃN: [/FONT][FONT="]Bodenalpe[/FONT][/URL] ca. [FONT="]50 KM / 1.600 HM[/FONT]
*[FONT="]2.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe: [/FONT]*
[FONT="] Bodenalpe â Fimbertal â [/FONT][URL="http://www.heidelbergerhuette.com/index.htm"][FONT="]Heidelberger HÃ¼tte[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Fimber Pass â Zuort - Scuol â S-Charl â[/FONT]
[FONT="]Pass da Costainas â LÃ¼ â [/FONT]Sta. Maria im MÃ¼nstertal[FONT="] (CH) 65 KM / 2.050 HM[/FONT]
*[FONT="]3.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe:[/FONT]*
[FONT="]Sta. Maria â DÃ¶ss Radond- Val Mora â Passo Val Mora - Lago Friale (Lago di San â Ciacomo - Lago di Cancano) âPasso di Verva â Grossioâ Le Prese â Frontale â Val Di Rezzalo â Fumero â Valle dell Alpe - La Baita UN: [/FONT][URL="http://www.altarezia.eu/_ger/BikeHotels/scheda_hotel.cfm?IDScheda=461"][FONT="]Rifugio La Baita[/FONT][/URL][FONT="]80 KM / 2.200 HM[/FONT][URL="http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=613318&y=5136724&z=6000&p=TP_12267_12268_12336_12338_12340_-12421_16048_16050_16051_-12435_-12438_-12450_-12453_-12452_-17564_-17563_-12445_-13739_-16328&t=1307788965&hp=1"][FONT="]
[/FONT][/URL][/COLOR][COLOR=Black][B][FONT="]4.     [/FONT][/B]*[FONT="]Etappe:[/FONT][/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black][FONT="] La Baita â Passo della Alpe â [/FONT][URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaviapass"][FONT="]Passo della Gavia[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] - Pezzo â Casa de Visio â Rifugio Bozzo â [/FONT]**
[FONT="]Montozzo Scharte â Lago di Pian PalÃ¼ â Ossana â Pellizano â Mezzano â ÃN: [/FONT][URL="http://www.sporthotel.it/de/"][FONT="]Dimaro[/FONT][/URL][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black][FONT="]ÃN: 70 KM / 2.000 Hm                                    [/FONT]
[FONT="]5.     [/FONT][/B][B][FONT="]Etappe:
[/FONT][FONT="]Dimaro â [/FONT][URL="http://www.campiglio.ws/"][FONT="]Madonna di Camiglio[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â Malga Modifra â [/FONT][URL="http://www.graffer.com/"][FONT="]Rifugio Graffer[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] - Cascata â Passo della Groste â Passo della Gaiarda â Malga Spora â [/FONT][URL="http://www.visittrentino.it/de/localita/andalo"][FONT="]Andalo[/FONT][/URL][FONT="] â  Malga di Covelo - Pian Dosson â Passo San Giovanni â Margone â Ranzo â Castel Toblino â Dro â Arco â Riva del Garda[/FONT]  [FONT="]ca. 85 km / 2.400[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]Hm             [/FONT]

Auch bei Schlechtwetter gibt es Ausweichrouten!*


----------



## Zaphod1 (25. Juni 2011)

Wow *danke* Hofbiker mit so einer detaillierten Beschreibung, die noch dazu ziemlich fein klingt, hätt ich nicht gerechnet. 
~10000Hm kommen auch gut hin 
Mal schauen was die anderen davon halten, gäbe es für den Fall, dass wir die Route fahren, vielleicht sogar einen GPS Track ?


----------



## Carsten (26. Juni 2011)

gibt es bei www.transalp.info glaub ich


----------



## mmmartin (26. Juni 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist sehr wohl eine schöne Tour in fünf Tagen zu machen:
> 
> ...




ist wahrscheinlich eine der besten optionen für eure anforderungen. optimal dabei: man kann auch - je nach lust und laune - noch drum rumbasteln. 
wir sind letztes jahr teile dieser tour gefahren, wollten allerdings etwas traillastiger unterwegs sein und haben z.B. die erste etappe in ischgl gestoppt und sind am 2. tag mit der bahn rauf, oben am grat entlang und hinterm palinkopf erst wieder per trail ins tal runter und weiter zur heidelberger hütte. und unsere 3. etappe ging von st. maria zuerst nach livigno und dann rüber nach bormio wo wir am 4. tag mit der bahn auf bormio3000 raufdüsten und dann ca. 2 stunden supergeilen trail hatten bevor wir dann auf die straße richtung gavia-pass einbogen.


----------



## Zaphod1 (27. Juni 2011)

mmmartin schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich eine der besten optionen für eure anforderungen. optimal dabei: man kann auch - je nach lust und laune - noch drum rumbasteln.
> wir sind letztes jahr teile dieser tour gefahren, wollten allerdings etwas traillastiger unterwegs sein und haben z.B. die erste etappe in ischgl gestoppt und sind am 2. tag mit der bahn rauf, oben am grat entlang und hinterm palinkopf erst wieder per trail ins tal runter und weiter zur heidelberger hütte. und unsere 3. etappe ging von st. maria zuerst nach livigno und dann rüber nach bormio wo wir am 4. tag mit der bahn auf bormio3000 raufdüsten und dann ca. 2 stunden supergeilen trail hatten bevor wir dann auf die straße richtung gavia-pass einbogen.



klingt verlockend. auf ca. 8000hm wollten wir zwar schon mindestens kommen aber ein bissl mehr trail und weniger strampeln wäre schon was. 
hast du oder einer von deinen leuten vielleicht noch genauere aufzeichnungen, dann bitte immer her damit. ich nehm sehr gern alles an infos was kommt, denn so wie es aussieht werde ich diesmal die tour planen müssen


----------



## Sauron1977 (28. Juni 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist sehr wohl eine schöne Tour in fünf Tagen zu machen:
> 
> ...


*


Diese Tour machen wir von 09. bis 13.08. fast genau so wie von Hofbiker beschrieben. Lediglich fangen wir in Ischgl an, fahren direkt mit dem Lift hoch und haben die Übernachtungen teilweise woanders. Am Ende kommen wir auch auf 5 Fahrtage und knapp 10000HM.

Freu mich schon  *


----------



## Zaphod1 (28. Juni 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Diese Tour machen wir von 09. bis 13.08. fast genau so wie von Hofbiker beschrieben. Lediglich fangen wir in Ischgl an, fahren direkt mit dem Lift hoch und haben die Übernachtungen teilweise woanders. Am Ende kommen wir auch auf 5 Fahrtage und knapp 10000HM.
> 
> Freu mich schon



hmmm fein fein wir fahren 11-17. august 
wenn ihr die tour abgetippt habt und du nur copy-pasten müsstest,  kannst du bitte eure hütten posten ? 
würde es gern wieder so wie voriges jahr machen, hütten möglichst weit oben, erst dann kommt das richtige bergfeeling auf. 
wir waren zb auf der zufallhütte, ein traum sag ich nur, wenn man dort noch die abendstimmung und das unglaubliche panorama genießen darf. da könnten die tal-hütten nicht mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2011)

1. Tag in S-Charl: http://www.cruschalba.ch

2. Tag in Arnoga: http://www.valdidentro.it/deutsch/hotel/hotel-li-arnoga-166.htm

3. Tag im Val di Rezzalo: http://www.valdidentro.it/deutsch/hotel/hotel-li-arnoga-166.htm

4. Tag in Dimaro: http://www.sporthotel.it 

5. Tag in Riva, wie immer bei Rita: http://www.garnirita.com/


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> 1. Tag in S-Charl: http://www.cruschalba.ch ist ein Super Haus!
> 
> 
> 2. Tag in Arnoga: http://www.valdidentro.it/deutsch/hotel/hotel-li-arnoga-166.htm
> ...



Das hast du tolle Quartiere ausgesucht!


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Das hast du tolle Quartiere ausgesucht!



Ja, hab lange recherchiert. Eine Alternative zum Li Arnoga gibt es ja eh nicht, das ist wohl das Einzig Gescheite in der Ecke da wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

La Baita ist das, ja.

Und in Riva bei Rita sind wir jetzt auch schon das siebte Mal dann. Ist einfach total nett jedesmal.


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hatte letzte Woche in Dimaro Ã¼bernachtet, die hatten fÃ¼r die DZ und Halbpension und WÃ¤scheservice pro Person 48â¬uronen verlangt. Das war echt ein Hammer das tolle BÃ¼ffet am Abend und zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck! 
Kann ich nur wÃ¤rmstens weiterempfehlen! TIP TOP 

Auch positiv Ã¼berrascht war ich vom Rifugio La Baita. Alex hat uns mit seiner KÃ¼che bestens verwÃ¶hnt!
Echt Super!


----------



## Zaphod1 (3. Juli 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> 1. Tag in S-Charl: http://www.cruschalba.ch
> 
> 2. Tag in Arnoga: http://www.valdidentro.it/deutsch/hotel/hotel-li-arnoga-166.htm
> 
> ...



Danke !  
Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen
Val di Rezzalo ist aber der gleiche Link wie bei Arnoga


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2011)

**Doppelpost** sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2011)

Ich würd auch sagen schneid von der Albrecht-Route die erste und die letzte Etappe ab und teil die Tour so auf wie vorgeschlagen. St. Anton ist ein guter Startpunkt.
In S-Charl waren wir nicht bei Cruschalba sondern bei Mayor (zwei Häuser vorher), der war deutlich günstiger und hatte eine bessere Werkstatt  Essen war dort sehr gut auch ohne Gourmet-Empfehlung, und der Chef fährt selber Rad.

Ansonsten haben wir wie Albrecht auch vorschlägt nicht in Grosio o. so übernachtet sondern in Pezzo bei Yuri: http://www.pontedilegnobeb.com/deutsch/home.html
(das ist vor der Etappe mit der Montazzo-Scharte)

Am letzten Tag waren wir mit recht spätem Start in Madonna d.C. (ca. 8:30) um 14 Uhr in Torbole - wenn man die anderen Etappen etwas streckt könnte man diesen Trip also auch noch mit einbasteln. Aber so schön ist das letzte Stück eh nicht, wenn man vom ersten Anstieg, dem Gebirgssee und dem Schotter-Trail bergab mal absieht ist der Rest Straße und asphaltierte Radwege in der Ebene (wenn auch bergab).


----------



## Zaphod1 (22. August 2011)

so nun sind wir zurück  wetter perfekt und keine schweren unfälle, keine patschen was will man mehr ? 
danke nochmal an Hofbiker für die hilfe. 
am 3. tag sind wir aber über bormio gefahren weil es für ein paar zuviele hm gewesen wären. also die andere albrecht-route. leider haben wir aus demselben grund rifugio graffner ausgelassen. kenne den trail aber vom vorjahr, ein traum. 
Rifugio La Baita war sehr nett danke an alessandro! am gardasee haben ein paar verrückte und ich noch ein umrundung gemacht, 160km und 800hm bei gefühlten 40° am tag nach der transalp, das muss jemand nachmachen


----------



## Hofbiker (23. August 2011)

Ich bedanke mich für dein Feedback.   

Vielleicht ergibt es die Möglichkeit auf eine gemeinsammes !

Hoffentlich bleibt im September das Wetter auch noch schön, da werde ich nochmals einen kleinen AX mit Kollegen machen. Von St. Anton - Heilbronner Hütte - Ischgl - Fimberpass - Uina Schlucht - Sesvenna Hütte - Reschenpass - Norbertshöhe - Landeck!


----------



## tobone (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr auch einen Alpen x machen. 5 Tage auf dem Rad hört sich gut an. Wollen großteils nach Navi fahren. Wo kann man sich am besten was runterladen. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für was nettes traillastiges?


----------



## tobone (29. Januar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist sehr wohl eine schöne Tour in fünf Tagen zu machen:
> 
> ...


*

Wie ist denn das mit dem Trailanteil?*


----------



## tobone (29. Januar 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> gibt es bei www.transalp.info glaub ich



Kann ich da nicht finden als 5 Tages Tour.
Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge als 5 Tages Tour mit max. 2000hm am Tag oder keicht drüber? Mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Januar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Kann ich da nicht finden als 5 Tages Tour.
> Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge als 5 Tages Tour mit max. 2000hm am Tag oder keicht drüber? Mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil.



Diese Tour ist auch die klassische Albrecht Tour von 7 Tagen. Einfach in St. Anton starten und damit ist das Problem mit 5 Tagen beantwortet!  
Das Leben ist ein Wunschkonzert! und so will jeder alles fix fertig am Seriveteller erhalten, damit das Hirn im *stand by* bleiben kann. Hier ist die Route zu finden. Vergiss nicht die Karten mitzunehmen.


----------



## tobone (29. Januar 2012)

Albrecht Roure ist ein Bekannter der auch mitkommt letztes Jahr schon gefahren. Glaube nicht, daß er das dieses Jahr wieder will.
5 Tage wären gut, könnten aber auch 6 werden wenn es nicht anders geht. Soll nat. bergab möglichst hoher Trailanteil(nicht zu schwer bis max. Level 3) sein. Bergauf Schotter oder leichte Trails. Ziel Gardasee. 1-2 Tage vielleicht so bis 2300hm sonst drunter. 
Bitte Vorschläge.
Danke Tobi


----------

